# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  رجل خارق يقوم بسحب شاحنة باذن واحده بالصور

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رجل خارق يقوم بسحب شاحنة باذن واحده بالصور



سحب رجل جورجي شاحنة يفوق وزنها 8 أطنان بأذنيه، مسجلاً رقماً قياسياً جديداً كأقوى رجل. ويذكر أن لاشا باتارايا من جورجيا، سحب شاحنة وزنها 7.28 طناً مربوطة بحبل بأذنه اليسرى، لمسافة 21.5 مترا بالقرب من العاصمة تبليسي.

وقال الرجل “استغرق استعدادي لتسجيل هذا الرقم القياسي شهرين”، لافتاً إلى أنه لم يتوقع قدرته على تحقيق ذلك، حسب وكالة أنباء “نوفوستي” الروسية. وأضاف “توقعت أن أسحبها لمسافة 10 أمتار لكن النتيجة تخطت توقعاتي”. وقال رئيس الاتحاد الجورجي للإنجازات الرياضية والأرقام القياسية، غفاندزي مانيا، إن هذا الرقم هو السابع الذي يسجله باتارايا.

اترككم مع باقى الصور







المصدر


تسريع التحميل من كل المواقع البطيئة حتى4  ميجا والتصفح بسرعة 4 ميجا كل هذا مجاناً 
اضغط هنا

*

----------

